# Czech lines -



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been extensively researching Zefra's pedigree, and feel as though I have a pretty good grasp on the dogs behind her, of course there is always much to learn even when you think you know all there is!

I have come to see some traits in Zefra that I believe are true to her lines, and others I am sure are from training/nurture.

Zefra's bottom half is what I really find interesting, I really love learning about the Czech lines, not sure why, but they seem to hold my interest just a tad more. 

She has some notable dogs on the bottom; grandfather Xant, great-grandfather Dargo, grand-mother Puci and of course grandfather Norbo Ben. I have also seen Alex, her great grand-mother in a few nice pedigrees as well.

What I am trying to do is to learn about lines that do not have these dogs in them. I have been having a very hard time finding information on other Czech dogs that are being used or have been used in the past. 

I know we have a few people here who know a lot about these particular dogs/lines so please do chime in. 

What dogs are your favorite and why? Any good sites to browse and to learn more? I have been talking to a few people at club and people around here as well and the dogs who I have been trying to research don't seem to have much information listed on the net. I am doing a lot of listening and asking questions when I get together with these people who can teach me that's for sure!

Anyways, hoping for a good discussion!


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

For the particulars of Czech temperaments from certain bloodlines, I would ask Hans. Cliff can help, too if he sees this. Shoot Hans an email on the particular dogs you're interested in or ask him on his forum. I've never known him to not be happy to answer questions.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I am very happy with the pedigree of my new pup (coming in Sept.). The further back I go, the happier I am. He's Czech/DDR.. but the DDR seems to be further back which is fine with me! 

This is dad's
http://www.dragongsd.com/Baxter_pedigree.JPG

This is mom's
Dragon German Shepherds


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jag - Do you know that you dog sire & dam have the same father, Xavior vom Spartanville? That is a 2-2 linebreebing along with all the other linebreeding going on.
Linebreeding isn't a bad thing but why breed 1/2 siblings?


Line-breeding for the progeny of Baxter z Dragon and Taviya z Dragon - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Elisabeth - I would be easier to name a few dogs that interest you to start with. What dogs outside of the dogs you mentioned interest you?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Ace952 said:


> Jag - Do you know that you dog sire & dam have the same father, Xavior vom Spartanville? That is a 2-2 linebreebing along with all the other linebreeding going on.
> Linebreeding isn't a bad thing but why breed 1/2 siblings?
> 
> 
> Line-breeding for the progeny of Baxter z Dragon and Taviya z Dragon - German Shepherd Dog


Yes, I did notice this. I didn't think that linebreeding was a bad thing as it was used here. I can't tell you what the breeder's goal was with this, though. I do know that she's been breeding for 30 years and chooses what she puts together with a specific goal in mind. Xavior must bring something she was looking for into the pups. I did notice the other linebreeding as well in the pedigree. It seemed to produce good dogs. Is there a specific problem that I should be aware of with this? I would be guessing... but I think that she was trying to bring the traits of Frankie forward.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Health issues would be my concern...and if I was thinking of buying a pup that was closely linebred, I sure would want to know the breeders goal.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I would love to see the dogs you are wanting to learn about discussed on this thread if at all possible. I will be watching this thread. What dogs are you interested in learning about? I think I have some websites with info, I'll just have to wait to get on my home computer.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I had a "duh" moment and forgot to link the dogs - I am at a friends house now, but will post tonight when I get home.  Been a LOOOONG week!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jag - You are correct, linebreeding isn't a bad thing but it certainly needs to be done with care. Linebreeding can go good and it can go horribly wrong. With a 2-2 linebreeding plus the others you should want to know what the breeder was looking to accomplish here. If you don't kmow the breeder personally I always suggest to everyone that they get opinions from other well known breeders. That way you learn more. 30+ years exp doesn't mean everything.

Frankie Anrebri isn't a dog I would linebreed on. But I am biased as I am not a fan of Anrebri dogs but that is just me for my own reasons.

As long as your happy that is all that matters. 
As a side note, I don't know this breeder and have never spoken to them nor seen any of their dogs.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dont mean to derail your thread Elisabeth. The pedigree listed is a good place to start though to learn more on czech dogs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jag said:


> Yes, I did notice this. I didn't think that linebreeding was a bad thing as it was used here. I can't tell you what the breeder's goal was with this, though. I do know that she's been breeding for 30 years and chooses what she puts together with a specific goal in mind. Xavior must bring something she was looking for into the pups. I did notice the other linebreeding as well in the pedigree. It seemed to produce good dogs. Is there a specific problem that I should be aware of with this? I would be guessing... but I think that she was trying to bring the traits of Frankie forward.


That 2-2 linebreeding on Xavior is extremely close.That close of linebreeding is actually considered inbreeding. I believe 2-3 or anything closer is considered inbreeding. 

If I were you, I'd definitely find out EXACTLY why your breeder chose to do this close of linebreeding on that specific dog. Something that close... I'd want some very specific reasons. Also, get some outside opinions as well. Lots of pedigree experts here. Start a new thread and post that pedigree and see what kind of feedback you get. 

Elisabeth... sorry to derail.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I may do that after I hear back from the breeder. Thank you for the info. I am terribly excited about this guy. I like what I see going back on the pedigree. Being that I've spoken with the breeder a couple of times plus emails, I know that if there is a health issue it will be taken care of under the health guarantee. 

Sorry for the derail!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> Jag - You are correct, linebreeding isn't a bad thing but it certainly needs to be done with care. Linebreeding can go good and it can go horribly wrong. With a 2-2 linebreeding plus the others you should want to know what the breeder was looking to accomplish here. If you don't kmow the breeder personally I always suggest to everyone that they get opinions from other well known breeders. That way you learn more. 30+ years exp doesn't mean everything.
> 
> Frankie Anrebri isn't a dog I would linebreed on. But I am biased as I am not a fan of Anrebri dogs but that is just me for my own reasons.
> 
> ...


I do happen to know this breeder and what she knows about Czech lines will blow you out of the water. She is the person I go to when I am trying to get more info on my dogs' lines. She takes great care in her pairings and does them with a very specific goal in mind. Melanie will be able to answer any question you may have Jag.

As far as this thread, I am going to be watching it.  Seeing as I have 2 Czech dogs.....


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll be watching this thread too, as the breeder I'm looking at has Czech dogs.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Well if you don't mind I have some Czech dogs I would like to learn about too. Maybe we can share? LOL

Here are a few that I am less familiar with
Axa z Blatenskeho Zamku

I know a little bit about Gomo but I would like to see if anyone has some more I could learn about him
Gomo vom Schieferschloß

This is a local guy in KS who has a few pages of information on Czech dogs. Look at the sitemap and he has some dogs names in there and even under some of those dogs names he has information about dogs in their pedigree. 
Prairie Shepherds--Working German Shepherds

I believe he got his information from Yvonne Hecht who runs Bits & Bytes GSD Pedigree Research


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Gomo is a DDR dog.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

My bad, I combined this thread and the other thread about temperaments in my head. I am a lot less familiar with DDR dogs myself.


----------

